# Who got what for christmas!



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i got guitar hero 3, a harness for my macaw ,a remote car stareter for my drag car and a traditions pursuit LT muzzle loader!


----------



## 1 shot (Oct 24, 2007)

Remote starter for a drag car. Kind of pointless aint it.

Well i got a cup of coffee and a new pair of shorts, after I was just standing on 10,000 gallons of JP 8 and the damn cops shot a flare off.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

yea it is... but hey i dont need it in my truck...


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

What all vehicles do you have and how old are you bmx, so far I got a 25 dollar gift card to my favorite outdoor store, i have yet to open presents at my house and my other grandmothers


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i have a 2001 dodge ram 1500 quad cab

i have a 1987 firebird ( 5.7L )

and a 1989 ranger 373v w/ 150 HP mercury XR4

2006 yamaha v star

and a 03 ram standard 1500 the boat the motorcycle and the 03 were given to me theough a divorce.

( not mine) im 18


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

I got

-$325 worth of Scheels gift Cards
-$25 Gander Mountain gift card
-few little things for my car
-$125 Cash

And i will probably get more gift cards, cause my bday is tmrw!

_Shootnmiss09


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Box of Avery Pro Grade sleepers and Alpha Wolf from Knives of Alaska highlight my Christmas.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

Scouting camera, Guitar Hero 3, Savage 30/06, mp3 player, hornady bullets-6mm 95gr. SST Interlock, some snow camo, a new paintball gun :beer:


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

An IED  ............... :wink:


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

We got the Guitar Hero III legends of Rock also and have been playing it since about 9am this morn and just shut it off... I am now a ROCK GOD.... dude thats an awsome game but did notice that when you stare at it to long then look at something else then everything is going up... you'll understand when you play it what I mean...


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

i got 93% on expert on one on hyper speed


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

The only outdoors gear I requested this year was a Mitchell spring bobber rod and a platbook. And I got them both.  Also got a whitetail deer stainless steel travel mug, a nice sweater, and some cold weather workout gear.


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Cabella's Big Game Hunter for the Wii, clothes, Planet Earth and Shark Week DVD Collection and last but not least my girl gave me $1000 for a new shotgun! Going to Gander next week.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

USSapper said:


> An IED  ............... :wink:


I got one of those in 2006.....not the best christmas present in the world but at least you are writing about it.


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

i got a bolt action 20 gauge with a scope and military leather sling on it. and a decoy bag, decoy cords, and decoys.


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

I asked for one thing only, an Ice Armour Xtreme suit, and got it along with a $100 Cabela's gift certificate.

I actually knew I was getting the suit because I bought it at the ice fishing show in St. Paul. I paid $270 from Reed's at the show...no tax in Minnesota. I asked my wife point blank and she said that she had already bought one at Scheel's here in GF, but we brought it back. With tax she paid right around $370, so the savings was significant, plus I got the extra $100 she saved as a gift certificate. What a great wife!!!!

By the way...I have already worn the jacket at LOW, and it is by far the warmest jacket I have ever had. I was thinking the other day, however, if you were in weather that really called for this warm of jacket, you would probably have a lot of difficulty even keeping your hole open anyway, so you probably wouldn't even be fishing outside.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

drjongy said:


> What a great wife!!!!


 Sometimes the acorn does not fall from the tree. So does she have a single sister? :wink:

Cash. Nothing beats greenbacks. So debating either a new Ecaller system or a vortex for Snow hunting.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I got a one week Snowmobile and Skiing trip to Montana!! It was a blast. Should have got some goose hunting in on the trip those buggers were everywhere!


----------



## travbrown97 (Feb 5, 2004)

You guys are spoiled. :lol:


----------



## travbrown97 (Feb 5, 2004)

You guys are spoiled. :lol:


----------



## Bgunit68 (Dec 26, 2006)

Hey, she gets her fair share. But, I have to say, my girl spoils the hell out of me. In the past 3 years she has bought a 300 win Mag BAR Safari w/BOSS, an A-Bolt 22-250, Franchi Shotgun, TCA Triumph Camo Weathershield, Martin Saber Bow, FoxPro FX3, Monarch Binos Dream Season 10 X 42, rangefinder, GPS Legend CX, Summit 180 tree stand, Video Camera and mount, and most of my hunting apparel. The best part is she never gets upset when I go hunting. Which is every weekend from Sept 1 to March 31 and a lot of vacation days in between. She's probably doing the neighbor but hell, if she keeps doing all this I'll cook him dinner!


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

Well as usual the kids started bugging me in November on what I wanted and as always I said nothing. I have never really understood why we give gifts on Christmas , after all it isn't my birthday so why am I entitled to anything. I always get the kids and the wife gifts , but I stopped excepting gifts years ago and now everyone I know kind of understands where my thoughts are on me receiving gifts. As a kid we really didn't get much , times were tough on the ranch , so getting something small , homemade or even just a nice meal seems normal to me . I do know it bothered my folks but my sisters and I were fine with what ever we got. This year my employer gave us a $100 gift card, I gave that away to another employee who was down on their luck financially. Christmas has turned to commercialized for me .


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

We exchange names and try to keep it to a minimum. The kids get gifts from everyone. So this year I recieved a chop saw to cut metal. I have been wanting one for a couple of years but just haven't broke down and bought one. I don't do that much welding but it will come in handy, since a buddy gave me his old wire feed welder.


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I got to spend some quality time with friends and family. On the other hand, my daughter took in a haul on her first Christmas. As it turns out, she was more interested in the boxes and wrapping paper than the presents.


----------



## 1 shot (Oct 24, 2007)

I'm with you angus feel the same way. 
Now everyone calls me scrooge.


----------



## angus 1 (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm not a scrooge , been call it though . I have nothing agianst Christmas or the giving or receiving it's just that I have a different view of it I guess.  I pefer the simple things.


----------



## Joe A V (Oct 3, 2007)

Jeeze... all you guys did pretty good. i got some anime stuff, a new sleepin bag, a bunch of clothes, and a memory chip for my cell phone.

My dad's girlfriend bought me a new cage trap.....COYOTE SIZED...... but its not comin in the mail for a few more days.


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

DU Max 4 seat covers

6 GHG FB Lookers

6 GHG FB Feeders

Cabela's gift card

Sportsman's Warehouse gift card

Magellan GPS


----------



## swany25 (Sep 3, 2005)

and the best gift of all....on Christmas day my wonderful wife gave me a new hunting partner!


----------



## saltydawg (Dec 30, 2007)

swany25 said:


> and the best gift of all....on Christmas day my wonderful wife gave me a new hunting partner!


 best one of all


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

congrats! :beer:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

ya man :beer: congrats


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

Wow! That's thread killer if I ever saw one. No one can beat that. Congratulations!!!!

:beer:


----------

